

Ask HN: What are your favorite NYC meetups for finding collaborators? - startspreadnews

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a software project for a while and finally have it at a point where I think there&#x27;s something worth showing to people to work on with. I&#x27;ve been trying to follow advice similar to this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8096810 to build something I can show to others (&quot;Turn the concept into a project. Work on any bits and pieces of the project that you can. Go to meetups, bring your idea to a hackathon, and maybe do a Show HN when you&#x27;ve got something tangible.&quot;) - I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m ready for a Show HN, but I would like to go meet possible collaborators at local NYC meetups. Since we here in NYC are currently swimming in meetups &#x2F; startup events, I was wondering which ones people would recommend. I found some old suggestions on HN, but they are mostly defunct now.<p>Thanks!
======
lacus
The more specific the group's focus is the better, in my experience. So I'd
need to know more about what kind of project this is before recommending.

